# Looking to buy a pin nailer anyone have any suggestions on the best brand?



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the Map:blink: I guess nobodys gonna ask for your location:blink:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Grex and Cadex.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Grex 2" pin nailer. 

I currently have a Hitachi 1 3/8 and haven't had any problems so far. It's the cheapest gun that shoots the longest pins.. got it off amazon..

I also have a 1" pc...


----------



## Joe thehandyman (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a porter cable. Less than $100 but longest pin is 1"
The pins dont hold on thier own, just long enough for glue to set up
What are you planning on using it for? 
Do you already have an 18 ga gun?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Rustbucket said:


> Grex and Cadex.


Yep and yep. Right now I have a Senco that shoots 1". Not really long enough to do 3/4 stock but does most moldings to cabinets well. Also great for doing outside miters without splitting. But I have been using yellow and 2P-10 for that too.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

I went with cadex just b/c of the nice blower feature on it. Otherwise grex or cadex cant go wrong.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

depends how much you want to use it..small pins and not alot of use, HF for $20 bucks will work. Used daily and the need for longer pins then the Cadet or grex or Senco. But you will have to pay for them.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I have the rigid and it's great . Shoots up to 1 3/8" pins but I don't think they make it anymore. Hitachi or bostitch shoot up to 1 3/8" and are cheap. Grex is sweet and shoots up to 2" bu pricey


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

I have the cadex 13/8 I believe and it is great. My regret is not spending the extra $50 or so bucks to get the 2 inch as a couple of times I wanted more pin length


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a Cadex and a Rigid. Went in to Harbor Freights a couple times intending to pick up one of theirs but seems they are quite popular since it was out of stock each time. 
The Cadex works great. The Rigid I have issues on harder wood and longer pins getting it to completely sink the pin even though I have it set to max depth. Going to time it right one of these days to give the Harbor Freights a try, just because it's so cheap to buy and haven't heard anything bad about it. Though rumor has it their pins aren't that good.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i also have the rigid micro pinner and its great. i believe its been rated as the best nailer they make... if in fact they actually do make it. its among the mid range for price point.. it might not be available near you do to it not being a product that moves very well at that store. we have two home depots here, one store carries more items than the other and sometimes they stop carrying something only to send the remaining stock over to the other store

the cadex and grex are considered the kings of this nailer class. but as mentioned they do cost more. several years ago i worked for a guy who had the cadex it was awesome.. just couldnt get the blow tool to work very minor


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Joe thehandyman said:


> I have a porter cable. Less than $100 but longest pin is 1"
> The pins dont hold on thier own, just long enough for glue to set up
> What are you planning on using it for?
> Do you already have an 18 ga gun?


Using it to nail solid walnut stop on interior jambs and would like to have a smaller nail hole than an 18 g


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Max nf255 st18 or nf255f18

One is highend and the other around 2 bills. Both are great guns.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Micro pinner from grex or cadex.


----------

